# Hardscape Mountain Range



## Byronicle (Nov 8, 2009)

Hi I am trying to create a mountain range scenery but I am wondering how do I go about doing this? I want plays to be growing on the mountain as well, so do I just pile rocks together and try and pack in substrate between the crevices to allow plants to grow? 



I believe this would create lots of anaerobic bacteria to grow since the depth would be great, so how would I go about avoiding this?



I always see great aquascapes with mountain ranges and goggle hasn’t been kind to me in trying to find out how to do this. Any advice would be great.



Thanks, Byron


----------



## singolz (Oct 27, 2011)

people using tile or bricks is what I've seen in a couple of people's tanks. stack the tile or place bricks where you want the higher side.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aquaticz (May 22, 2009)

I havedone it but use egg crate and fiber window screen with soe zip ties. This will allow water flow below the mountain 
I may give it a whack on a smaller (26 gal tank) 
Very narrow at 36 x 10 17


----------



## Byronicle (Nov 8, 2009)

thanks for the tips

im also wondering how do people go about putting plants in these moutainscapes?

do they just make pockets in the mountains and fill it up with substrate?


----------



## singolz (Oct 27, 2011)

Byronicle said:


> thanks for the tips
> 
> im also wondering how do people go about putting plants in these moutainscapes?
> 
> do they just make pockets in the mountains and fill it up with substrate?


bump for this as I've been wanting to know myself

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Big_Fish (Mar 10, 2010)

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...ach-minifissidens-rock-carpet.html#post619232

saw this posted just today, Specifically for attaching Mini Fissiden.
you can also use fishing line to tie small plants, pieces of hairnet GLUED (superglue or epoxy) with plants woven through the net.
I've added substrate to pockets on a piece of driftwood, that worked out fairly well and I'd imagine it could work in stone if the pocket is large enough for the whole root mass.... I'd think it'd work best with mosses rather than say stem plants.


----------

